# .22 Pellets & Nail Gun Blanks



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm not sure how useful this is, but it's interesting....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Would be interesting to chronograph the pellet with the 3 and 4 blank loads


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That is interesting. It's one of those things between "why didn't I think of that" and "Hold my beer ima show yall somethin cool"

I won't be trying this but it's good to know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, I guess I'd try it if I had to. My question is how long would a firearm hold up?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Well, I guess I'd try it if I had to. My question is how long would a firearm hold up?


If it's as fast as claimed you'll get barrel leading.


----------

